# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Ανάκλιση συγκεκριμένης παρτίδας της κρέμας νεοσσών kaytee

## jk21

παιδια οσοι εχετε kaytee ριξτε μια ματια την σελιδα της εταιριας .υπαρχει ανακληση για καποιες παρτιδες  λογω λαθους και υπερβολικης προσθηκης βιταμινης d . 

http://www.kaytee.com/pet-birds/kayt...ing-update.htm

----------

